# Anyone have Fitor's new Tanganyika book ???



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.seaframes.com/tanganyika/
Im thinking about ordering it and was looking for opinions









































http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/download ... &mode=view
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/download ... id=748&t=1
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/download ... &mode=view

.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have the book and itÂ´s an amazing travel to the Tanganyika.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I wish I hade the money for it
$250


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

â‚¬59,50 EUR

If the above equals 250.00 I would be shocked. How much is sixty euros?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:


> â‚¬59,50 EUR
> 
> If the above equals 250.00 I would be shocked. How much is sixty euros?


Well plus international shipping it is $83,50 euro, and in USD that is "83.50 Euros = 131.7129 U.S. dollars"

...still a lot of money though. I'm going to have to wait for a used copy or something..


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Wednesday, July 23, 2008

60 US Dollar = 37.76340 Euro

60 Euro (EUR) = 95.33040 US Dollar (USD) opcorn:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Diogo Lopes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the book and itÂ´s an amazing travel to the Tanganyika.
> 
> ...


Would you say it's worth the $132 USD non-european people have to pay?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I was miffed when I saw how much their selling a book for (I can't afford it!). :? Most books would make a better profit by selling more copies at a lower price. In this case, though it seems that the number of fanatics who want this book are limited, but crazy enough to pay the asking price. :roll:

So, before I put this on my xmas wishlist... how is the quality of the pages, and associated text with the photos? Is it just a pretty thing to page through? Or is there substantial science offered as well?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I must say that the book have some nice words but the photos are the ones that really made me bought it. Now the euro is high comparing with the dollar but 60 euros is too much for this book...

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yikes!!! I realized all the information or pics I could ever want is on the interwebs. I let my magazine subscriptions run out and didnt bother to renew them, as pretty as the pictures may be im not paying $100+ for info and pics that can be had on the internet.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It's one for the x-mas list, for sure. I mentioned that I would like to be able to afford the aqualog tropheus book once. Sure enough, my sis bought it for me for x-mas. Does anyone know which nasuta that is that is pictured?


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

> Does anyone know which nasuta that is that is pictured?


Yes please .. which is it?


----------



## Clayn (Jan 28, 2003)

It is the variant from Mabilibili/ Sibwesa.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

I considered buying it until I noticed that it isn't a big coffee table book. It is essentially the dimensions of a sheet of paper 10.2"x8.6". A picture book needs to be BIG!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> So, before I put this on my xmas wishlist... how is the quality of the pages, and associated text with the photos? Is it just a pretty thing to page through? Or is there substantial science offered as well?


I put it on my xmas list and got it. It's a nice book with beautiful pictures, but IMO not worth the 
money. It's strictly a picture book, so don't look for anything more. And it really could have used 
an editor who was more familiar with the English language. Sort of adds to the charm of it, I 
guess, but there was one sentence that was so bad I couldn't even figure out what he was 
trying to say. Great pictures of tanganyikans, but it's not something you'll find yourself picking up 
again and again like Konings books. So, glad to have it, but also glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It"s actually 93.50 Euros shipped to North America 59.50 + 34 Euros, but the conversion rate now only comes to about $119 USD.

Is this still the only way to get it? Saw it on an auction site from Canada for $240.00 which is really absurd.
http://www.auctionquests.com/Tangan...-Fitor-NEW,itemname,1423211,id,auctiondetails


----------



## kolopedo (Feb 23, 2003)

Definately *NOT* worth the money. I saw it at a friends house... He got it as a Christmas present. I would not pay more than 25 bucks for it if I saw it at a book store.


----------



## SULLY1000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Had it preordered and think it was shipped to my door for around $80'ish. Photography is amazing. Some of the text made me giggle as editing was goofy. I wasn't terribly disappointed. Have spent a lot more money on worse investments.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad this thread was bumped because I recently went back and reviewed it again to make certain 
that I was being fair. Overall, I think it makes a great companion book to Konings Natural Habitat book. 
You won't find a better collection of images of both the coastlines and the under water rock work. If 
you're looking to learn about and recreate in your tank the type of environment that Tangs come from, 
then you'll really enjoy it and find it helpful. Also, it does a great job of letting you see what it would 
actually be like to dive the lake for yourself. There are many unique images unlike any you'll see 
anywhere else. For instance, there are images of huge shell beds less than a meter below the water 
surface. I had always pictured those as being deeper water only. Still expensive, but if you've got the 
other Tang books, this one would round out the collection.


----------

